# biodentical vs anobolics?



## suncom3 (Mar 4, 2016)

New here and just starting some research on what route to take. Im 42 6 ft 185 and trying to rehab out of a sports injury,that just wont heal.healthy other wise. Got testoterone level checked twice,285 once 325 second,Pcp will only prescribe when lower than 300. This is really the low end of normal. low t clinics will do biodentical pellets and keep me around 1200. what is the diff between these and synthetic anobolics ? Id like to put on some muscle and get stronger,but primary goal is healing and peak health. Considered using hgh as well. What are the basics to consider on what to use for this purpose?
Not sure if pellets or injectables will be best for me,injectables looks much harder to source here as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2016)

Duplicate post 
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/20677-anobolic-Vs-bioidentical-steriods


----------

